# Is my cat pinking up?



## SalemBinx (Dec 11, 2021)

I just got a new cat who hasn’t yet been spayed. I was told she was in contact with a male while in heat a week or two ago and there’s a possibility of her being pregnant.
I couldn’t get the best picture but what does it look like to you?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Cannot tell from the photo. If you want to be sure, having an evaluation by a vet is your best option.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm, possibly, Pinking-up usually happens at 3wks+, occasionally one can get fooled, as pinking up can happen with a false pregnancy.


----------

